# Frage nach Socket



## lingling (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute 
ich würde mal fragen nach Socket,

beim Client Seite


```
this.host = getDocumentBase().getHost();//string
this.port = getDocumentBase().getPort();

try 
{
Socket localsocket= new Socket(host,port);

System.out.println("localsocket is "+localsocket.toString());
....
}
catch ( Exception e) 
{
..

}
```

der webServer wurde von AppWizard(vc++) erzeugt,der lauft mit den Java client an der selben Rechner.
dann wenn ich die webbrower aufmache,und gebe ich die "http:// localhost:5060" (der Port ist von webserver schon
eingestellt)

durch Sun Java Konsole kriege ich folgende Meldung:


```
localsocket is Socket[addr=localhost/127.0.0.1,port=5060,localport=1511]
....
```
natürlich kriege ich die gewünschte Information von webserver auch NICHT, ich verstehe einfach nicht ,was der Letzte teil von den Meldung (localport=1511 )ist,ist das Socket schon korrect erzeugt(d.h,das Problem liegt nicht in socket,sondern bei meine spätere Algorichmuss ),oder das socket war eigentlich nicht richtig generiert?


Danke schön im voraus.


----------



## Grizzly (14. Mai 2004)

lingling hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> durch Sun Java Konsole kriege ich folgende Meldung:
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mal nur diese Meldung nehme, würde ich sagen dass Du auf auf der lokalen IP-Adressen 127.0.0.1 die den Domain-Name localhost hat eine Verbindung zum Port 5060 ausgehend vom Port 1511 aufgemacht hast. Soll heissen: Du hast zum Port 5060 eine Verbindung aufgemacht. Aber da jede Verbindung auch einen ausgehenden Port braucht und dieser Oberhalb von Port 1023 liegen muss, wurde dieser Port auf 1511 gelegt.
Ich hoffe, dass die Erklärung nicht all zu schlimm geraten und noch verständlich ist :wink:


----------



## Guest (14. Mai 2004)

aja,d.h,diese Meldung ist eigentlich kein Fehler.also,das Socket ist schon nach meinen Willen (Socket localsocket=
new Socket("localhost",5060))erzeugt,oder?


----------



## Grizzly (14. Mai 2004)

Nein, eigentlich ist es keine Fehlermeldung. Du hast Dir ja auch nur die Daten des Socket-Objektes ausgeben lassen :wink: .

Es verhält sich bei Socket-Verbindungen so, dass diese Verbindung auf beiden Seiten eine IP-Adresse und eine Port-Nummer besitzen. Und deswegen sieht die Ausgabe halt so aus.


----------



## Guest (14. Mai 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, eigentlich ist es keine Fehlermeldung. Du hast Dir ja auch nur die Daten des Socket-Objektes ausgeben lassen :wink: .
> 
> Es verhält sich bei Socket-Verbindungen so, dass diese Verbindung auf beiden Seiten eine IP-Adresse und eine Port-Nummer besitzen. Und deswegen sieht die Ausgabe halt so aus.



ja klar,ich danke dir,und würde weiter fragen,wie man besser debug kann,bei mir ist so,mache ich die webserver-application auf,und dann der webbrower ruft die jar file auf,um meine javacode zu pruefen,weiss ich momental nur einen Methode ,also die   System.out.println...balaba,und dann durch java console die meldung kucken und analysieren,mit dieser weise ist das zu primitive,  also habe ich noch andere besser möglichkeit zum debugging.
damit z.b kann ich haltpunkt nutzen.
danke danke.


----------

